# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  ты и тый

## basurero

Zdravstvujte, 
If anyone is feeling bored, why not make a recording of the the difference between ы and ый? 
ты - тый
ны - ный 
etc 
Cheers

----------


## saibot

I won't even try to make a recording of this, considering I'll probably never be able to make the difference noticeable. 
But IMO, ый has just a slight, almost undetectable "х" at the end.  Like ыих almost. 
I don't know if I'm right by saying this, but that's what I hear.

----------


## ReDSanchous

If I were you I would try to make a recording of this. I have found my mic, so I am able to make a recording now. I will post my recording a little later (say, in about 6 hrs). I think you will hear that there is significant difference between ты and тый   ::  
You could make a recording after hearing mine. What do you think of it?

----------


## DDT

Hey!.......6 hours is up!

----------


## mishau_

> Hey!.......6 hours is up!

 Русские долго запрягают, но быстро скачут. (С) Отто фон Бисмарк 
Russians harness slowly, but ride fast. (Otto von Bismarck )   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Good proverb, mishau! I couldn't post the promised recording because I'm doing exams now! I have hardly any time! Anyway, sorry for the delay. Here is my voice:

----------


## ReDSanchous

Sorry for the second post but I don't like number 666.

----------


## basurero

спасибо.  
Yeh I see what you mean Saibot, it sounds like an "x"

----------


## ReDSanchous

I cannot hear any х in my recording! I don't know why it seems to saibot that there's an slight, almost undetectable x at the end. Can you hear the difference now that you have listened to my recording?

----------


## basurero

Yeh there is a bigger difference than I thought.  
The "x" sound is more of an english "h", but it's hard to explain. It sort of sounds more drawn out and emphasised.

----------


## MikeM

> Good proverb, mishau! I couldn't post the promised recording because I'm doing exams now! I have hardly any time! Anyway, sorry for the delay. Here is my voice:

 A little bit too much emphasis on ы in смертны and on ый in смертный... I guess you wanted to demonstrate the difference but the words now sound a little unnatural...

----------


## ReDSanchous

Maybe, its because it's 1am here now and everyone's asleep except me. I couldnt speak in a louder voice! If u want, I could make another recording! Why dont u make your own recording? 
I'm not complaining... I agree that the recording's probably a bit unnatural but I cant do anything with it at the moment. Sorry!

----------


## basurero

I've given it a go but I've got no idea if i'm doing it right at all.

----------


## ReDSanchous

You needn't pronounce х at the end. I can hear this х and, believe me, that doesn't make your recording better! 
Your recording will be much better if you don't pronounce х!

----------


## VendingMachine

This is how I hear this recording: 
ты - тыйх
ны - ныйх
смертный - смертныйх  *There should be no х!* 
Аlso, I do not hear "смертны", only "смертный" and "смертныйх" (which doesn't exist in Russian - "смертных" does)

----------


## basurero

Lol ok thanks, here's another one without the 'x'. I've added a смертных at the end for comparison.

----------


## mishau_

basurero, безударную "ы" лучше произность как "о" или "мосты" или как "e" в слове operation. 
смертнай, смертной, смертный
смартна, смертно, смертны  
При нормальном темпе речи слова в каждой тройке звучат примерно похоже. Еще раз - только в случае безударного "ы".

----------


## laxxy

In a recording, people try to pronounce things "properly", with better articulation than in a regular conversation with other native speakers. So in practice you'll often hear that "j" almost drop out.

----------


## challenger

Sanchous... in your recording... what was the order of the words?   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

ты - тый - ны - ный - смертны - смертный 
Вроде бы так

----------


## denticul

> I won't even try to make a recording of this, considering I'll probably never be able to make the difference noticeable. 
> But IMO, ый has just a slight, almost undetectable "х" at the end.  Like ыих almost. 
> I don't know if I'm right by saying this, but that's what I hear.

 To an extent you're right. With many Russian speakers "й" (if pronounced very clearly and w/o voice at the end of the word) is slightly like "хь" because the places in the mouth where "й" and "хь" (not "x") are formed are close to each other. However, in normal colloquial speech (especially quick speech) hardly anyone pronounces the final "й" so clearly. Most people do it as a very reduced "и."

----------

